# 600 Subclass visa online



## Solomon (Apr 18, 2017)

Can you please help me with some information about e600 subclass

My questions as following :


1-	If I been granted a visa for Australia that I applied online 600 subclass can I travel from different country as France as long my info in the system of the immi or the airports in Australia please advice please
2-	In the day they granted the visa for me via email how long I’m allowed to use it and fly to Australia 

3-	How long I can keep my application submitted waiting for my fingerprints


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

You might want to post this in the visas and immigration forum, you'll get a better response there.
Visas and immigration - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information


----------

